# Common species kept list?



## maybon (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey I want to make care sheets for every common species that is kept by breeders/mantis owners and was wondering if any and what to add to this list I already have


Acanthops falcata – South American Dead Leaf Mantis

Acanthops fuscifolia – Tropical Dead Leaf Mantis

Acanthops tuberculata – Tropical Dead Leaf Mantis

Acontista multicolour – Many Coloured Ant Mantis

Acromantis formosana – Taiwanese Flower Mantis

Acromantis gestri – Thai Boxer Mantis

Alalomantis muta – Cameroon Mantis

Asiadodis squilla – Asian Shield Mantis

Blepharopsis mendica – Thistle Mantis or Devils Flower Mantis

Brunneria borealis – Brunner’s Stick Mantis

Brunneria subaptera – Stick Mantis

Choeradodis rhombicollis – South American Hooded Mantis or Peruvian Shield Mantis

Choeradodis stalii – Tropical Shield Mantis

Cilnia humeralis – Wide Arm Mantis

Creobroter elongata – Flower Mantis

Creobroter gemmatus – Indian Flower Mantis

Creobroter meleagris – Flower Mantis

Creobroter pictipennis – Indian Flower Mantis

Creobroter sp – Flower Mantis

Decimiana bolivari – Dead Leaf Mantis

Deroplatys angustata – Dead Leaf Mantis

Deroplatys desiccata – Dead Leaf Mantis

Deroplatys lobata – Malaysian Dead Leaf Mantis

Deroplatys truncata – Dead Leaf Mantis

Empusa fasciata – Cone Head Mantis

Empusa pennata – Cone Head Mantis

Ephestiasula pictipes – Purple Boxer Mantis

Eremiaphila sp. – Pebble Mantis

Euchomenella sp. – Malaysian Long Neck Mantis or Giraffe Mantis

Gonatista grisea – Florida Bark Mantis or Grizzled Mantis

Gongylus gongylodes – Wandering Violin Mantis

Hestiasula brunneriana – Indian Unicorn Boxer Mantis

Heterochaeta sp. – Stick Mantis

Hierodula grandis – Giant Asian Mantis

Hierodula membranacea – Giant Asian Mantis

Hierodula multispina – Chinese Giant Mantis

Hierodula parviceps – Philippine Marbled Mantis

Hierodula patellifera – Indochina Mantis or Asian Mantis

Hierodula salomonis – Jade Mantis

Holaptilon pusillulum – Jumpy Mantis

Hymenopus coronatus – Orchid Mantis

Idolomantis diabolica – Devils Flower Mantis

Iris oratoria – Mediterranean Mantis

Litaneutria minor – Agile Ground Mantis

Liturgusa lichenalis – Lichen Mantis

Mantis religiosa – European Mantis

Miomantis abyssinica – Egyptian Mantis

Miomantis binotata – African Pinstripe Mantis

Miomantis caffra – Springbok Mantis or South African Mantis

Miomantis paykullii – Egyptian Mantis

Odontomantis planiceps – Asian Ant Mantis

Oligonicella scudderi – Scudder’s Mantis

Omomantis zebrata – Zebra Mantis

Orthodera novaezealandiae – New Zealand Garden Mantis

Otomantis sp. – Boxer Mantis

Oxyopsis gracilis – South American Green Mantis

Oxyopsis peruviana – Peruvian Pointed Eyed Mantis

Oxyothespis dumonti – North African Grass Mantis

Oxypilus distinctus – Gambian Boxer Mantis

Parasphendale affinis – African Banded Mantis

Parasphendale agrionina – African Budwing Mantis

Paratoxodera cornicollis – Giant Malaysian Stick Mantis

Phyllocrania paradoxa – Ghost Mantis

Phyllovates chlorophaea – Unicorn Mantis

Plistospilota guineensis – Mega Mantis

Pnigomantis medioconstricta – Indonesia Double Shield Mantis

Polyspilota aeruginosa – Madagascan Marbled Mantis

Polyspilota griffinii – Griffin Mantis

Popa spurca – African Twig Mantis

Pseudempusa pinnapavonis – Peacock Mantis

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii – Spiny Flower Mantis or #9 Mantis

Pseudoharpax virescens – Gambian Spotted Eye Flower Mantis

Pseudovates arizonae – Arizona Unicorn Mantis

Rhombodera basalis – Giant Malaysian Shield Mantis

Rhombodera extensicollis – Giant Shield Mantis

Rhombodera megaera – Giant Shield Mantis

Rhombodera sp – Shield Mantis

Rivetina baetica – Ground Mantis

Schizocephala bicornis – Indian Grass Mantis

Sinomantis denticulata – Glass Mantis

Sphodromantis lineola – African lined Mantis

Sphodromantis sp. – Blue Flash

Sphodromantis viridis – African Mantis

Stagmatoptera biocellata – South American Eyed Mantis

Stagmomantis californica – California Mantis

Stagmomantis carolina – Carolina Mantis

Stagmomantis floridensis – Florida Mantis

Stagmomantis limbata – Arizona Mantis or Bordered Mantis

Statilia maculata – Asian Grass Mantis

Statilia nemoralis – Asian Jumping Mantis

Sybilla pretiosa – Cryptic Mantis

Tarachodes sp. – African Bark Mantis or Tanzanian Ground Mantis

Tarachodula pantherina – Bush Panther Mantis

Taumantis sigiana – Lime Green Mantis

Tenodera angustipennis – Narrow Winged Mantis

Tenodera sinensis – Chinese Mantis

Theopompa servillei – Asian Bark Mantis

Theopropus elegans – Banded Flower Mantis or Asian Boxer Mantis

Thesprotia graminis – North American Grass Mantis

Toxodera denticulata – Giant Malaysian Stick Mantis

Yersiniops solitarium – Horned Ground Mantis

Yersiniops sophronicum – Yersin’s Ground Mantis

Yersiniops sphodronica – Micromantis

Archimantis latistyla – large brown mantis

Ciulfina sp – tree running mantis

Hierodula majuscula – giant green mantis

Kongobatha diademata – snake mantis

Neomantis australis – net winged mantis

Orthodera ministralis – garden mantis

Paraoxypilus sp – boxer bark mantis

Pseudomantis albofimbriata – false garden mantis

Sphodropoda tristis – burying mantis

Tenodera australasiae – purple winged mantis


If you can think of any extras that would be awesome, thanks.

P.S these are linked to care sheets for the blue names, if you want to check them out. If you would like a care sheet done on a species in gray or not on the list let me know through PM or post in this thread.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 30, 2012)

Good list!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 30, 2012)

Mega Mantis (Plistospilota guineensis) not real common but a few people do or have kept them, like me.


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 30, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Mega Mantis (Plistospilota guineensis) not real common but a few people do or have kept them, like me.


Really! Are you doing well with them?Maybon on your website the Pnigomantis medioconstricta care sheet says "This species is native to an Indian island called the island of Flores." It is Indonesian island. And you said on the Blue Flash care sheet that both female and male Blue Flash are 6cm long. My male is about 74.7mm long. Idolomantis diabolica also live in Kenya.


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 30, 2012)

My Sphodromantis "Blue Flash" nymphs did very well when the temperature was 68 degrees.


----------



## maybon (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks, I have made all the changes to the list. I guess this means I haven't missed any of the major mantids if there is only one suggestion


----------



## gripen (Apr 30, 2012)

I would say take off Alamomantis as I have never seen it legitimately for sale.


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm raising Theopropus elegans. It's pretty much a mash-up of a creobroter and a wahlbergii with the size difference in sexes of the orchid mantis. Very interesting little beasts.


----------



## agent A (May 1, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I'm raising Theopropus elegans. It's pretty much a mash-up of a creobroter and a wahlbergii with the size difference in sexes of the orchid mantis. Very interesting little beasts.


what u call a mashup i call a creo imposter  

i think he got most of the species for the list


----------



## Chivalry (May 1, 2012)

Not seeing Miomantis spp.


----------



## maybon (May 1, 2012)

Edited list from all the suggestions, 78 species! Lot's of work to do now research wise, if anyone has any info on the not linked ones let me know either here or in a private message.

Thanks yet again to everyone who is being helpful and supportive, hopefully I can repay the favour one day when you are searching for some knowledge.


----------



## Chivalry (May 1, 2012)

Miomantis paykullii  Probably could just do one care sheet for all the mios, no?

What a huge undertaking! It'll be a great reference when you're done though.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 1, 2012)

@ happy1892: Last year I had 10 Plistospilota guineensis L2's shipped to me from overseas(Poland) but only 4 made it to me alive and a few day's later I lost another due to the long trip, then 2 months later one mismolted but lived about a week in a bad state(deformed) I was hoping it may correct itself in the next molt, but that was not in the cards, so death was a release for that one. The 2 remaining ones made it to adult but both were males  so since I was shipping some stuff to a friend(Henry)anyway, I sent him one of the males to admire and care for and he loved him, he quickly made him his little side kick and let him free roam frequently, but alas his Mega buddy went missing only to be found with his head stuck in the back of his computer so then he had a headless Mega side kick and I'm sure you can figure out the outcome on that one.

Mine lived out his whole life to old age(over a year old) in his enclosure 90% of the time as I have a cat so free range can spell trouble, he died just a few day's ago as a matter of fact, RIP...

@Maybon: Plistospilota guineensis like it on the dry side, misting maybe once a week kinda like Gongy, but they don't need the high heat room temp(72-78) is fine, no special RH required too high is not recommended actually. Males get to about 5-6 inches and females 6-7 inches and sometimes even larger, they will eat flying food but need alot of it so mixing that with crickets or other large pray is best, and they seem to be pretty long lived as far as mantis go, a year plus. Color is brownish green that would camouflage very well on a tree or brush/bushes. Hope that helps?


----------



## happy1892 (May 1, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> @ happy1892: Last year I had 10 Plistospilota guineensis L2's shipped to me from overseas(Poland) but only 4 made it to me alive and a few day's later I lost another due to the long trip, then 2 months later one mismolted but lived about a week in a bad state(deformed) I was hoping it may correct itself in the next molt, but that was not in the cards, so death was a release for that one. The 2 remaining ones made it to adult but both were males  so since I was shipping some stuff to a friend(Henry)anyway, I sent him one of the males to admire and care for and he loved him, he quickly made him his little side kick and let him free roam frequently, but alas his Mega buddy went missing only to be found with his head stuck in the back of his computer so then he had a headless Mega side kick and I'm sure you can figure out the outcome on that one.
> 
> Mine lived out his whole life to old age(over a year old) in his enclosure 90% of the time as I have a cat so free range can spell trouble, he died just a few day's ago as a matter of fact, RIP...


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## happy1892 (May 5, 2012)

Lots of the information is probably wrong. It is good that you are doing this. In the size section I would have one for males and another for females. And in the Life Span section I would make one for males and another for females. You wrote on Pnigomantis medioconstricta care sheet "The ootheca of this species will hatch 100 nymphs " I would write the ootheca of this species will hatch about 100 nymphs. The common names are supposed to be capitalized like Double Shield Mantis and European Mantis. In the Acromantis formosana care sheet you wrote "Females can reach 7cm and males 5cm in length." I am sure they are a lot shorter maybe females are about 3cm long. In Pnigomantis medioconstricta you wrote that they can grow to 100mm in length. My females were about 86mm long including the wings, that actually makes a difference. Most of the mantids you wrote were 100mm long are probably shorter. I would say that male Sphodromantis sp."Blue Flash" are about 75mm long. I guess females are about 8cm long. I guess female Sphodromantis lineola are about 85mm long. For Mantis religiosa care sheet you wrote Mantis religinosa, I would change that. I have read that Females Parasphendale agrionina grow up to 6-7 cm long while males stop at 3-4 cm. You wrote that Males can reach up to 5cm while females can reach 8cm in length. It might be better if you have a pattern like females grow ___ in length while males grow to ___ in length or the other way around. For Tenodera sinensis females are about 95mm long while males are over 70mm long. Female European Mantids are about 65mm long while males are 50mm long.


----------



## maybon (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, I am just going on what people have said online and other care sheets out there as I don't have and can't legally get any of those species, appreciate the help. Some of it is bound to be wrong, but hopefully when people spot that like you they will tell me and eventually the list will be full of accurate info.

I have made most of the additions, I will add the male/female size section later and same with the male/female life span.

As for the budwing format I agree that I should have a set format to do things and have got one now (the budwing was the first one I made). I will edit everything up later to a proper format and flowing order.

With size, I wanted to keep sizes simple so if something was 95-99mm I would round it up and 91-94 I would round down. I assume there is variation and that some of the species can get the 5mm larger than their siblings.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 5, 2012)

Your doing at GREAT JOB :clap: !!! I can't imagine all the time and work it takes to do such a project, so keep on keep'n on.


----------



## happy1892 (May 5, 2012)

maybon said:


> Thanks for all the info, I am just going on what people have said online and other care sheets out there as I don't have and can't legally get any of those species, appreciate the help. Some of it is bound to be wrong, but hopefully when people spot that like you they will tell me and eventually the list will be full of accurate info.
> 
> I have made most of the additions, I will add the male/female size section later and same with the male/female life span.
> 
> ...


A few millimeters makes a difference. Why would you want it to be simple? It is already very simple. And that is why people use millimeters instead of centimeters. All of the female Tenodera sinensis and the ones in South Korea that might be T. aridifolia I have caught were 95mm long except one brown female that was 96mm long (I have caught many).


----------



## happy1892 (May 5, 2012)

Precarious wrote Adults are just over 3" (over 4" if you count their unique fat antennae) and able to take an adult cricket! I just searched how long 3 inches is in cm and it is 7.62 cm. So I would write that they are about 77mm or 78mm long. You wrote in Brunneria borealis "This species reproduces through parthenogenesis which means there are no males of the species and the females produce asexually to make essentially an ootheca of clones." I do not think that means there are no males but there are no males. Miomantis pakulii can reproduce asexually but they have males. I have not heard of Brunneria borealis eating each other the same size. For Deroplatys sp. I would write Dead Leaf Mantis as the common name because Malaysian Dead Leaf Mantis is for Deroplatys lobata. I would not write This species is native to Malaysia for Deroplatys sp. because there are many species in the genus Deroplatys. 70mm is the normal length for male Tenodera sinensis they can maybe be longer. For the care sheets like Creobroter sp – Flower Mantis I would write each species in that genus. In the Choeradodis rhombicollis care sheet you wrote "This species is native to Southern America." It is South America. Maybe you mean Southern South America? If you make a care sheet for Stagmomantis carolina my adult females are 50-52mm long. Only one is 50mm long (she did not eat much). There are two sub-adult females that are huge compared to the others. They do fine when I did not mist them when they were L2-adult (I live in a humid climate). L1 Stagmomantis carolina nymphs need Drosophila melanogaster. I have seen only one L1 nymph catch and eat a small Drosophila hydei fruit fly. I have seen them eat each other a few times but they would not eat small Drosophila melanogaster fruit flies. Wait two days after they hatch then try to feed them.


----------



## maybon (May 12, 2012)

Now up to 85 species with 55 care sheets done. Many pictures still needed if you want to share some and get some credit on the site let me know.

I am aiming to get up to 70 care sheets completed by the end of the weekend.

Thanks


----------



## maybon (May 13, 2012)

Alright I got up to 66 this weekend, I need to continue studying for uni though so I will have to keep doing this another day. I also have a house inspection in 2 days... Cleaning time!


----------



## dmina (Aug 6, 2014)

So this was very interesting... but the links do not show a caresheet?

Is it somewhere else?

I did see the dedicated caresheet... but this has a lot more species to offer..

Just wondering


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2014)

I seem to recall the UK mantis forum keeping some sort of database or list of what species are in culture. It may have been part of the newsletter. I believe they polled their members to see what was being kept at a particular time.


----------

